# Women's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  ADVISE NEEDED first time here???

## nw??

I am 29 year old and have traction alopecia and now mpb,have some miniature hair and diffuse thining may be,not on any meds but thinking about doing ht,what do you think i would need ,how many grafts etc and iam considering fue at this time,how about shock loss and scarring and availble donor hair for future ht,also s it a good idea for me to start now with ht or wait till i loose it,my traction alopecia started at age 14 and mpb i guess at age 25 if this is mpb?so i dont want any meds due to side effects but need your advise?thank you.

----------


## Pierre_PILC

Hello, NW. First of all, if you have had no regrowth of hair for 15 years resulting from traction alopecia, your best option for that area would be surgical hair restoration as long as there is an ample blood supply to support the new follicles. I would love to see clear and close-up pictures to determine an estimate of grafts needed.
You stated you were not taking any medication. I suggest you begin Finasteride, an oral medication that will bring a vellous, thin hair to a thicker terminal hair. Finasteride blocks DHT from literally choking a hair, thereby allowing it to grow healthy to a thicker hair. Hope this answered your concerns.                         

Pierre Marquina, doctors representative for Dr. Mark Baxa
PILC (Professional Image and Laser Care)

----------


## dari78

hello,, i would be extremely grateful if anyone could tell me if theres pain, and burning sore sensations asociated with mpb?   it feels like my hairline is crawling biting  like insects,, or like nettle burn sensations,,  or could there be another explanation why this feeling is in the area of hairloss ?

----------


## Winston

Hi Dari,
This is very common in many people with mpb. Its called trichodynia.
You can read about it here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichodynia

----------


## dari78

you say common in people with mpb,  but ive researched trychodynia  and this condition  is seperate in that is can be stress related,  or nerve pain ,,   when you say mpb in particular is that  something youve heard other mpb sufferes  describe ie the burning itching  ,  as ive spoken to some hair specialists ,surgeons and theyve all said theres no sensatioon att all with mpb,,   and this sensation came on me   at 37,,  when i also started using hairgels,,  and the same time  started  diazepam medication  for stress insomnia,, i feel totaly confused whats going on,,    is there a way to contact a surgewon or dermatologist on this site  to get better idea whats happening?

----------

